# Torn between New Jersey and Seattle



## Snowflake (Jun 24, 2007)

Post Removed


----------



## jmspringbok (Oct 24, 2007)

Seattle is real pretty and green and has mountains.  I prefer Washington to New Jersey. I am sure social workers are needed eveywhere.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I am a born and raised Jersey Girl.
I know Washington is colder and wetter but more beautiful.
Jersey offers Mountains, Sea and Jobs.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## Caelan (Jan 13, 2008)

I've spent a lot of time in both states, but I'm partial to the east coast so I'd pick New Jersey.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you figured out how you are going to accompany your partner if you don't qualify for a work visa on your own? Long term partnership isn't recognized in the US.

Social workers are employed by local governments and which are usually, I think, limited to employing only US citizens.


----------



## Jackiefatenbread (Jan 24, 2008)

New Jersey is like Essex. It's not that pretty, lots of traffic, high property prices and taxes. It's basically a suburb of New York in the north and a suburb of Philly in the south. On the plus side, there's lots to do on the east coast, you'll be near New York City (or Philly), and the salaries are probably higher on average. The Jersey Shore down the east coast of the state is a decent stretch of beach as well.

Seattle is a very hilly town, where it rains a lot. The Pacific North-west is one of the most beautiful parts of the country. It is also near an Ocean. It's a higher quality of life in my opinion, though slower moving. There's loads to do there if you like the outdoors (esp. skiing). There's a pretty decent sized IT industry in Washington.

Both places are warm / hot in summer and freezing in winter.

I'd go for Washington between the two, assuming I was here for a long time, and had kids in tow.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

None of which will matter to you if you can't find a way to move to the US. Marriage, perhaps? Oh, and if you do get married you will get a visa that allows you to live in the US, but you won't be allowed to work unless you can qualify for a work permit on your own.


----------



## tilly (Jan 31, 2008)

Seattle has a lot of rainy days, but not a lot of rain. Many of the rainy days have a brief drizzle that barely wets your hair. Summers are pretty nice with plenty of sunny days. Seattle winters are very mild due to the warm ocean currents. You see a few snow days, but not many.

The cost of living is lower in Seattle than N.J.

You IT job depends on your expertise. Are you talented, or an also ran. You can get a job in any big city. But Seattle is very close to Microsoft. You should make some contacts with IT companies over the internet. Check out the job postings.


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Snowflake, I am looking to get in contact with you. Can you leave me your email address? Thanks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

But what difference does it make if she can't accompany her partner?


----------

